# Best times to set drip system auto watering?



## Jmann (Oct 2, 2009)

Im starting flowering next week! Im growing 18 plants in 3 inch rockwools in a 9 gal tub. What are the best times to set for watering during flowering? I heard its good to water the plants when the lights are off so they could saok up all the water they need for when the lights come on? any truth to that.

My lights are going to be off during 12am to 12pm. Right now the water comes on at 845am and 420pm and everytime it waters the PH needs to be changed. But the probelm with that  is from 845am to 12pm I wont be able to change the PH because the lights are off. I'm thiking about starting watering right before the lights come on at 1155am and change the later watering to 730pm or should I set watering a couple hours before the lights turn on so the rockwool could soak up all the water it needs for when the lights come on? any suggestions.

thanks, I hope it makes sense


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Jmann . . . welcome.  Again, I am no expert, but from everything I have read here and elsewhere - you want to feed the plants early so they don't get moldy.  I've read many times that feeding them at night is not a good thing and leads to more problems.  I have  drip system too, but I turn it on/off manually.  I could set it up auto - but I like to see how the plants/medium are doing before I turn the water on.  The most common mistake seems o be overwatering so I "starve" my girls for a few days at a time and they seem to be responding very well.  I have pics of my set up on the Hydro page - check it out.  I hope this helps, stay green and good luck!


----------



## Matsakleen (Oct 4, 2009)

I've got mine watering 4 times a day, about 10min each time it turns on and never had a problem.  It even run once in the middle of the night cycle.  Seems to be doing well for me, awesome as a matter of fact.


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess it depends on your medium too.  I have Canna Coco buckets, so it stays "moist" much longer than if you have Hydroton.


----------



## kartman (Jan 10, 2010)

I am growing in Hydroton and water 8 times a day. I have set my timer to water for 45 minuts per cycle at 8 times daily. 4-45 min cycles at night and 4-45 min cycles during the light on times. Seems to work very well for me and I have not had any problems. I like to keep the roots moist 24/7.
I use GH 3 part nute and have not seen any problems and the girls are loving it!!
peace


----------



## DonJones (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are going to drip onto 3" rockwool cubes, you are going to need to water then a lot more frequently and for shorter periods of time than with a lot of other mediums.  

As to the mold, issue that seems to be more of an issue related to foliar spray or humidity than drip feeding.

Those  using the Waterfarm variation of drip feeding usually run the drip 24/7 with excellent results.  IF you do a good job of oxygenating your solution, then you can't over water them. Look at the DWC for example.

I'm curious, when you say 3" RW cubes in a gallon tube, just what do you mean?  Does the tube retain solution or does it drain away?

Guessing at what you're doing I would suggest making sure that the solution is highly oxygenated and run the drip at a steady slow rate 24/7 because the plant will use nutrients in the dark too. 

Also, what do you mean the PH needs to be changed after every feeding? That doesn't sound right, but like I said I'm guess at what you are doing and saying.  If I could read minds, I'd sure not be retired, I'd be a professional gambler part time and a medical MJ grower the rest of the time. 

Good luck and if you keep giving us information you'll get it right.

Great smoking.


----------

